# best time to catch tarpon!?



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

hey fllas, what is the best time to catch a tarpon from the planks...planning on trying for one this year...gonna either ballon a blue out or king rig one out...also what is a good bait for a poon..gonna be fishing on the outerbanks pier...tight lines!!

Dalton


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Tarpon love that warm water, so you definitely want water near 80 degrees. July through September is your best bet, but I havent heard of any coming up that way in a while. I know a boat out of Oregon Inlet spotted a school last summer right outside the inlet, but thats about it. Maybe this year could be the year man.


----------



## Capt Kurt (Jan 5, 2008)

I watched 2 taken on king rigs at the Carolina Beach pier in early Sept..... awesome sight, like huge mirrors leaping out of the water.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Which pier??*

In the past Frisco has been a good pier in late June,or in July,depending on when full moon hits... Avon and Rodanthe can also be good from what I have heard,but I haven't fished those for tarpon,just drum....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

try very early in the morning, and late in the evening pin riggin with a nice 1-2lb frisky blue, on the full moon in july..seen alot of fish around them times from on the pier...


definately extremely hit or miss though, seen some days when there are 4-5 tarpon strikes, then dont see one for a week...


best odds of catchin one from the pier, is putting the time in..



Jesse


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> best odds of catchin one from the pier, is putting the time in..


i keep telling myself that about landing one from the beach. still waitin..


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Head down to frisco pier, dont waste your time up north at Outerbanks pier


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

sam some free jumping north of the point in august clearing the water less than 100 yards out. they were terrorizing what i presume was threadfin, as water looked like rain on the surface.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

EDMboarder said:


> Head down to frisco pier, dont waste your time up north at Outerbanks pier


 Caught one weight in at 121 in Sept 88 off Kitty Hawk Pier,so who knows????


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hooked three last year and saw a lot more; all three hit a pinfish on a free trolley off Mercer's Pier in Wrightsville Bch around August after dark.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> i keep telling myself that about landing one from the beach. still waitin..


i hear ya 



Jesse


----------

